# R2O aquariums INDO FISH shipment + CORAL sale 30%off!!!! + UFC party



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Huge indo fish shipment landing tonight. List below
Huge amount of corals in stock 30 PERCENT OFF all weekend!!!!! 1000 corals in stock.
Huge UFC event in the afternoon for some reason. Pizza and wings on the house.
Come one come all even if just to have a good time!
Lots of fish in stock not on this list from past orders
. Yellow Candy Hogfish
Metalic Blue Damsel
Orange-epaulette Surgeonfish
Banded Fairy Basslet
Four-Spot Wrasse
Luzon Basslet
Decorated Firefish
Red Blotchy Hi-Fin Perchlet
Yellow Prawn Goby
Black Coral Goby
Purple Blotch Basslet (male)
Copperband Butterflyfish (M/L)
Bali Jawfish
Checkerboard Wrasse (Juv)
Mimic Tangs - Special
Royal Dottyback
Jewelled Rockskipper
Orange Back Wrase
Arrowhead Wrasse
Mimic Tangs - Special
Naokoe Wrasse
Yellow-faced Angelfish (Adult)
Golden Angelfish (Rare)
Mandarin Fish
Psychedelic Fish
Purple Blotch Basslet (male)
Yellow-faced Angelfish (Half Color)
Zebra Lyretail Angelfish (Male)
Yellow-tailed Tamarin
Splendid Dottyback
Yellow Belly Blue Damsel
Metalic Blue Yellow Belly Damsel
Red Banded Fairy Wrasse (Rare)
Mata Tangs
Polleni's Grouper
Red Longfin Dottyback
Orange Line-Striped Goby
Comet
Red Pelvic Fin
Red/Orange Dottyback
Starck's Tilefish
Orange Line-Striped Goby
Blackspot Lyretail Angelfish (Female)
Arrowhead Soapfish
Variety Goby With Shrimp (pair)
Panther Grouper
Eight Lined Wrasse
Tangaroa Goby
Copperband Butterflyfish (S)
Orange-Spotted Prawn Goby
Pacific Sailfin Tang (M/L)
Green Wrasse
Orange-epaulette Surgeonfish
Pacific Sailfin Tang (S)
Emperor Snapper
Green Wrasse
Golden Rainbowfish
Tomini's Tangs
Coral Rockcod
Yellow Prickly-headed Coral Goby
Mata Tangs
Coral Rockcod
Bicolor Chromis
Yellow Coral Goby
Yellow Prickly-headed Coral Goby
Mimic Surgeonfish (C. Eibli) (Juv)
Golden Rainbowfish
Tomini's Tangs
Metalic Blue Yellow Belly Damsel
Yellow-Billied Blue Damsel
Red/Yellow Boxing Shrimp
Harlequin Shrimp
Fighting Conch
Tiger Tail Sea Cucumber


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

*Pics*

Pics * pics * pics


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2 * pics 2 * pics 2


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

What is the shop hours?


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

*Shop hours*

Wed - Fri 1-7pm
Sat 12-6pm
Sun 12-5pm


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hows the coral stock looking? What do you have left?


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

*Corals*

Still a lot of corals: button scolys, acans, favias, open brains, hammers, torches, gonioporas, alveoporas, purple tip elegance, orange tip elegance, zoas, palys

https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=334236


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there today at 3pm but they are closed.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That is the problem of R2O. Had to call him at the door to find out whether he would show up or not!


----------

